# Hertz ML 1600 vs Dynaudio MW 162 GT



## HHawk (Dec 3, 2006)

I am currently looking to replace my current midrange driver: CDT ES-07
...sure it sounds pretty good, but it lacks a little in the lower Hz derpartment and distorts pretty quickly in the higher department. :S

Therfor I decided to buy myself a new midrange driver, currently I am deciding between these two:

*Hertz ML 1600*

or

*Dynaudio MW 162 GT*

I am a bit biased towards the Hertz at the moment, cause what I read on them is pretty good imho.

They will receive 125W RMS a side.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I've never heard a Hertz before, but I loved my 7" Dyn. Wish I had them back.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I take it you have already read this review.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...er-specs/11344-hertz-mille-component-set.html


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Look at the Morel Supremo SW6. I strongly considered both those options and I went with the Morel instead, although I like the ML1600 more than the 162.


----------



## HHawk (Dec 3, 2006)

@ smgreen20: The 7" version (MW 172) is to big for my car...

@ Genxx: Yeah I already read that review.

@ Mooble: Looks very nice, but damn expensive. :S

//edit

Are there any authorized Morel sellers on DIYmobileaudio?
...those Morel Supremo SW6 really look good (can't find many reviews on them though).

Oh and more thing; all 3 drivers *ARE* an upgrade compared to the CDT ES-07, right? 
That's my mission.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

It's also not really fair to compare the 162 with the flagship models from Morel and Hertz. A farier comparison would be the Esotar II. Yes, all are expensive, but you can still get lucky sometimes. There are a few dealers on the board, but I'm not sure Morel allows shipping. Check with Don, 6spdcoupe.


----------



## HHawk (Dec 3, 2006)

Mooble said:


> It's also not really fair to compare the 162 with the flagship models from Morel and Hertz. A farier comparison would be the Esotar II. Yes, all are expensive, but you can still get lucky sometimes. There are a few dealers on the board, but I'm not sure Morel allows shipping. Check with Don, 6spdcoupe.


Okay thanks for the info...

I have one question though, since you know a lot about Morel.

Is this driver from Morel Supreme SCM634 not almost the same as the Morel Supremo SW 6" Woofer? Or will it sound completely different?


----------



## efneuf (Jun 22, 2008)

Dynaudio and morel sounds are similar, Ive listened to hertz mille and the dynaudio or morel are better IMO....


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

I have an 06 KIA SPECTRA SX sedan with a 6.5 opening with a 2.2 inch depth with a 1 inch tweeter. Anyways which component set would you suggest from the list of Hertz, CDT Audio or JL Audio? I have heard JL Audio and Hertz but not CDT Audio because there is no local shop in Orlando, FL. Also I am not prepared to spend $1000 for a component set. Also I am looking at a component set that has a good tweeter to that would not sound like it blow or pop when I turn it up. I am not sure if I wanna add a Selenium 6 inch midwoofer that I may look into adding in the kickpanel to act as a midrange or even as a midbass.

Please help me.
Thank you.



efneuf said:


> Dynaudio and morel sounds are similar, Ive listened to hertz mille and the dynaudio or morel are better IMO....


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

Please help me.
Thank you.

I believe this is what we call a thread jack lol


----------

